# Jeff Dunham: All over the map Blu-ray/DVD on Nov 18th



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

JEFF DUNHAM: ALL OVER THE MAP BLU-RAY OR DVD



Street date: November 18, 2014



Synopsis: Filmed in front of live audiences across the globe, Jeff Dunham’s All Over The Map takes Jeff and his popular characters to new locations with the hilarious comedy his fans know and love.



Audio & Subtitles:

DVD

· 5.1 Dolby Digital & Dolby Digital Stereo

· English SDH Subtitles

Blu-ray

· 5.1 Dolby TrueHD & Dolby Digital Stereo

· English SDH Subtitles



Special Features:

· Road to Scotland

· Jeff Meets Some Competition

· Malaysia Warning

· Making Jacques

· Extreme Travel



S.R.P.:

DVD - $16.99 ($17.99 in Canada)

Blu-ray - $21.99 ($22.99 in Canada)


----------

